# corrado question



## bling vr6 (Oct 4, 2002)

anyone know where i can get replacement carpeting for a 92 corrado


----------



## DLansing (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: corrado question (bling vr6)*

Auto custom carpets would more than likely have it. The ads are in a lot of musclecar magazines but Im sure they do imports as well. Worth a shot.


----------



## bling vr6 (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: corrado question (DLansing)*

thanks


----------



## Kameirocco (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: corrado question (bling vr6)*

http://www.jcwhitney.com should have them too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Noah~(Kameirocco)


----------

